# Florida RICORDEA shipment arrived at R2O AQUARIUMS



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello
Just in 150 ricordea florida mushrooms
Orange blue pink multicolored…very few greens
All mounted on frag disks….10-20 dollars each, discounts available on multi purchases
250 pcs premium indo coral + 200 fish to arrive late night Friday 28th


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

what time are you open Friday and Saturday Ryan? oh yeah just take lots of red bull dude. don't sleep! lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I dropped by today. the ricordias are still small and not quite opened up from the shipment yet but most have 2 or more colours which typically are harder (and pricier) to find so this is a pretty good shroom shipment people. very well priced too.


----------



## Lukan (Jan 22, 2011)

*Did you say Florida Ricordea!*

Ryan, now you are talking my language.....


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Seems I will have to brave the traffic and drop by today.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

He's closed Mondays and Tuesdays apparently......


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Red. You saved me a trip. Bad news is that CC is closed as well....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No probs. .....psst....rumour has it.....there are a ton of Ricordia on its way this week. But what do I know?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Taipan said:


> No probs. .....psst....rumour has it.....there are a ton of Ricordia on its way this week. But what do I know?


Red...knows all.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hardly. I'm a hack.  I'm also thinking.....Ryan should have a sale of some sort soon.....


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Rumors.. thinking.... I think I will be broke soon.

Hope I am not threadcrapping, but I have found out that if I lean the rics against the rock, they grow bigger and are happier that if left alone on the sand. Any idea why? Is this normal?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I think that Rics and most mushrooms prefer to attach and grow on the crevices of a rock as opposed to substrate. The Rics are shipped loose and unattached to not only save on shipping but also CITES restrictions.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

more rics? with the 28th shipment red?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Different shipment. Different geography. Rics should land soon.


----------



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

Went there today and picked up 2 Recordea frags at $10 each. Cant go wrong for some decent looking frags and easy service. Thanks.
P.S Still a few greens left....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I got one today too! Really nice!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Picked up today two rics. A blue one with orange and yellow specs and a neon green.

Friday Ryan said he will close the store to prepare for the big shipment he is getting on the 28th.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

george said:


> Picked up today two rics. A blue one with orange and yellow specs and a neon green.
> 
> Friday Ryan said he will close the store to prepare for the big shipment he is getting on the 28th.


Looks like he's making room for 3 big new shipments Friday. He is now having a midnight madness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Interesting......now 2 stores on Dundas having "Midnight Madness" tonight. This should be fun.


----------

